# Drone ID



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Perhaps a Carniolan or Caucasian carrying the Cordovan gene.


----------



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

That looks like a carniolan drone. Infact it looks like a pure carniolan drone. Caucasian drones have a bit more silvery coloured back and European drak bee drones are almost pure black. The grey hair and the brass/copper lining on the back of the drone makes it look like a pure carniolan drone. Just like a pure carniolan queen which has the same type of lining on them usually.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks gentleman for your opinions, and to Joseph in particular for posting my image - one of these days I'll work it out myself. I really like the markings of these drones, and if I was a sports team owner the players would be wearing these colors.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

My carniolan mutt drones look just like that.


----------



## tedstruk (Jul 18, 2008)

Balazracated Hoserafhasch Drone...
found mostly in the blazarated hoserafhak region of the hive yard....
(never ask a bee what kind it is, it will grill you on the honor system for a week and ignore you while discusssing standard hive troubles with its buddy.)


----------

